# Why can't I fill out fields in .pdf form?



## C E Jones

I want to fill out a .pdf application and for some reason it won't let me input, even though I get a flashing cursor when I click on a field. I'm using Acrobat 9, and when I check the properties of the file it says filling of form fields is "allowed". Why can't I do it then? I'm using the free version--is this something I have to get the payed version to do? Thanks for any tips,

-cej


----------



## patrickv

C E Jones said:


> I want to fill out a .pdf application and for some reason it won't let me input, even though I get a flashing cursor when I click on a field. I'm using Acrobat 9, and when I check the properties of the file it says filling of form fields is "allowed". Why can't I do it then? I'm using the free version--is this something I have to get the payed version to do? Thanks for any tips,
> 
> -cej



you meant Adobe Reader 9, not acrobat.
Acrobat would let you fill in. if you don't have that , just get a converter from PDF to WORD and edit it


----------



## C E Jones

patrickv said:


> you meant Adobe Reader 9, not acrobat.
> Acrobat would let you fill in. if you don't have that , just get a converter from PDF to WORD and edit it



You're %100 right Patricky, I was using Reader not Acrobat. I can use Acrobat on the computers at my college--thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## shoehorned

Yeah, I'm wondering the same thing! How come some of the PDF formats I could fill in on the computer and some of them won't let me type?


----------

